# Angelic Lust Of Summer



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Poetic thoughts on summer’s lust and heat, inspiring me to my angel; Joannuszka Slisznuszka. 

Summer is upon us with all the brutality of its heat and light 
which know not boundaries as they hound us where ever we may go
leaving us with not alternatives that be not to suffer 
the wrath of its immense force. 

It submerging us like a tidal wave yet not one to be seen 
though felt as it drowns in its wrath laying siege upon our bodies 
as they combat its elements by releasing their internal refreshment 
to pour down our beings. This defense be ours to do battle 
on to the elements of summer as it soaks our bodies 
in the delight of fragrance to those whose appetite for the flesh 
be risen as temperatures around. 

It be in this oh, unbearable sun and radiance 
where bodies be zapped of strength that seeketh to perform labors 
yet be filled with lusts which be increased on to passions 
to give way to ardors of the flesh. 

These ever powerful to be exhibited in acts of carnality 
nay to match in other season as what sprung in époque of year prior 
has come to full bloom of desire for the ecstasy. 

This above all be summer on to me, as I go about streets ablaze 
of those who walk almost in the daze of unfulfilled slumber 
while ladies in garments but to cover essential 
ornate all my vision to yearn for their bodies 
portrayed celestial with light to create angelic beings. 

It be luminosity as to paint portrait of all 
to capture my view in their near nudity 
whilst surroundings be paradise on to me. 

Intense be summer, as symphonies stir imagination 
riding the mind of all not to be servile on to desires 
most elevated nature in simplicity 
render themselves to acts of the flesh. 

How it be awe I find that my angel from all 
hath cometh in mane a gold to fall upon her 
as light of above whilst body do hail 
on to all deities ever sensual yet eyes find on mine 
while smile reflect but grandeur from within 
of the one so to my adoration.


----------

